

Show HN: Fictionhub – a place to share and discuss fiction/fanfiction - rayalez
http://fictionhub.io/

======
rayalez
Hi! I want to build a great platform for writers, which they could use to post
their fiction/fanfiction, discuss writing, and later - publish books.

I've deployed the first version and I want to share it with you.

Please ask me any questions or share your thoughts/ideas/suggestions. I would
really love some feedback to make this webstie better.

P.S.

It's open source and made with Django, here's the repo:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub](https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub)

